# Employee plow driver needed Grand Rapids, MI



## MrBillsLawn (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking for someone to sit in a seat and plow a route in Grand Rapids, MI. Job will also turn into mowing in the spring/summer. Must have experience, reliable and have a cell phone. Please e-mail if interested. [email protected]


----------



## kammi10 (Jan 12, 2009)

email sent


----------

